# Always Hungry Staffy pup!!!



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*
Well here i go Sorry if theres already a thread about this 

My staffy pup is 12 weeks old and Weighs around 16 pounds,i am feeding him WW 3 times a day breakfast (Dry) lunch (wet & Dry) teatime (dry) to the stated amounts but he's always after food,and would quite happily finish off Shanti's (my almost 3 year old Staffy) who is very laid back about eating  So to prevent him doing this i feed them seperately..

Do i carry on with what im doing or feed him a little bit more

Thanks...*


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Lady.turbo.wrx said:


> *
> Well here i go Sorry if theres already a thread about this
> 
> My staffy pup is 12 weeks old and Weighs around 16 pounds,i am feeding him WW 3 times a day breakfast (Dry) lunch (wet & Dry) teatime (dry) to the stated amounts but he's always after food,and would quite happily finish off Shanti's (my almost 3 year old Staffy) who is very laid back about eating  So to prevent him doing this i feed them seperately..
> ...


How does he look?
and is his worming uptodate?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you feeding him to the guideline of his current weight or his expected adult weight? Also, exactly how much roughly are you giving him per meal? People with similar sized dogs may be able to compare 

I know on the WW wet trays people tend to reckon their dogs need more than the packet says but I haven't fed it more than as a compliment to dry food to know properly myself.

He might just need a little more although I think staffies can be greedy little pigs like retrievers, but then he could just be hungry and need a bit more.


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> How does he look?
> and is his worming uptodate?


*He looks good,not fat he had a nice thin layer of skin over his ribs,worming upto date  And really lively *


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

just about every staffy ive ever had or known has always acted like they are starving hungry even straight after food! the only one that didnt was the bitch!?!? 

If he is upto date on his worming and he is being fed the reccomended amount i wouldnt worry to much unless he loses or stops gaining weight. 

I currently have a boxer x staffy and straight after his meals he looks at me as if to say was that it but he is feed more than enough!
i think they just a lil bit of a greedy breed. :


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

How long have you had him and how did the breeder feed the pups?
If they fed them out of a big tray that they all had to share then this could have conditioned your pup to eat this way. If this is the case, then feeding separately may help


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Are you feeding him to the guideline of his current weight or his expected adult weight? Also, exactly how much roughly are you giving him per meal? People with similar sized dogs may be able to compare
> 
> I know on the WW wet trays people tend to reckon their dogs need more than the packet says but I haven't fed it more than as a compliment to dry food to know properly myself.
> 
> He might just need a little more although I think staffies can be greedy little pigs like retrievers, but then he could just be hungry and need a bit more.


*Feeding based on an expected adult weight having seen mum & dad we guess he's going to be biggish aprox 20-25 Kilo's

So its 300 grams per day of dry & 1/4 pack of wet..*


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

rona said:


> How long have you had him and how did the breeder feed the pups?
> If they fed them out of a big tray that they all had to share then this could have conditioned your pup to eat this way. If this is the case, then feeding separately may help


*We have had him around 5 weeks,but as always wolfed his food down,but due to him wanting Shanti's left overs,we have been feeding them seperately for the last week or so..*


----------

